

Alan Kay - 2012 SCIx Keynote Presentation - copx
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbwOPzxuJ0s

======
copx
One of the most interesting and entertaining IT presentations I have ever
watched.

It's mostly about Xerox PARC and the American pioneers of modern computing in
general.

------
gruseom
This talk is a mindblowing series of lessons on the history of our field and
on what great technical management really is. It fills in some crucial
historical details, like the relationship between ARPA and Xerox PARC. But the
most interesting thing is the values that it conveys—basically, the technical
values (and people) that gave us both the internet and personal computing.
Considering the staggering importance of what was produced and how this stuff
is not at all common practice, any window into it deserves attention.

